
Creative thinking: Researchers propose solar methanol island using ocean CO₂ - okket
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/06/creative-thinking-researchers-propose-solar-methanol-island-using-ocean-co%e2%82%82/
======
ncmncm
It would be an overwhelmingly better idea for these islands to make ammonia,
and release that into the sea. That would enable surface algae to bloom over a
widely dispersed area, far from land, which would absorb huge amounts of
carbon and reduce acidity. They might need to introduce small amounts of iron
and other minerals along with the ammonia.

They could also gather carbon -- ideally from up-current water -- for
(un-)natural gas, but it is clear which contribution would have the larger
effect, on atmospheric CO2, per joule of solar energy.

